# New acquistions this weekend



## NCWoodArt (Nov 3, 2013)

No pic's yet as i had no time to get them photographed before squeezing them into a already jammed packed shop. I went to estate auction this weekend because it has some woodworking items I wanted to at least get a bid in on them. Like anything I want to do I had to wait until the very end of the auction before the woodworking stuff went up for bid.

The planer was first, a Craftsman 12" Planer molder (this is the re-badged Foley Belsaw 984/985). Auctioneer said opening bid $300- no takers surprisingly, do I hear $200? No bidders- I start bidding at $100 & we have a winner!! This thing was like new, had spare set of brand new blades with it.

Nest was the Unbranded with what it was but I knew by the model # & brand name exactly what it was. A woodmaster W2600 thickness drum sander. Opening bid $100- paused for two or three seconds & a second bidder jumped in because someone blurted out that is too cheap for a drum sander. A bidding war ensued with me being the victorious one at $625 which was well above my budget but I knew it was a once in a lifetime moment to gte such a nice piece of equipemnt for little money. Also like brand new condition. These are both beast & weigh about 400-500 pounds each. both are 230v so I will have to do some minor electrical upgrades as I only have 1 230v outlet & my dust collector is on that outlet. plan is to add another breaker & run another recepticle & just swap the planer & sanders as needed.

Doing some research today I see the last used woodmaster of same part number sold for $1550 on ebay & the Sears planer molder sold for over $500 in poor condition at gov't auction online. So I feel good about money spent now I just have to raise some cash in a hurry to be able to pay my house payment this month.

Just glad I went alone without Mrs or would have been a no sale for sure...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats on the great finds! I've been looking at auctions around where I live, but unsuccessful so far in finding woodworking stuff. Chuck


----------



## ButchC (Nov 3, 2013)

Yay auctions!! Don't be discouraged if they don't specically say woodworking tools or equipment as many folks have no idea what stuff is. If you can "preview" the sale do it!

I am glad to hear someone else found some good equipmentat an auction.

Butch


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 3, 2013)

I need to start going to more auctions... last time I went to one was with a friend to help him load a powermatic table saw, I wasn't a registered bidder and a 24" 7hp 3ph spiral cutter head planer went for $320...... it was an older model and probably weighed 1200-1500 pounds or more, heck the drive motor was 2hp... how big is the drum sander? On your drum sander your going to need your dust collector going, without it your going to dust yourself out in no time.


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 3, 2013)

Oops I just reread the thread, your going to run another outlet.... I didn't catch that part


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 4, 2013)

It's a 26" drum sander, wish it had a conveyor belt instead of the sandpaper feed drive but I really do not plan on ever sanding anything long heavy or wide. But plans change.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 4, 2013)

Nothing like getting a great bargain to make your day.... anxiously awaiting the pics:)


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats on the tools!

I've only been to one tool auction, but it was one of the most exhilarating things I've ever done(related to woodworking). I dropped about $500 for several thousand dollars worth of turning tools, and I should have spent a whole lot more. That was almost a year ago, and I'm still kicking myself for not buy more stuff. By the end of the auction, they were selling boxes of random stuff for five and ten bucks... Some of those boxes had hundreds of dollars worth of tools, and a lot of them were still in original packages covered in packing grease. I'm on the look out for another auction, but I don't know that I'll ever find one with the same variety and quality of stuff.


----------



## justturnin (Nov 5, 2013)

UNACCEPTABLE!!!!! 48 hours and still no pics. Why do you hate us Bill? WHYYYYY??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2013)

I went to 2 auctions a decade ago- one I ended up with 2- 1 ton loads of hardwood. $250 and the other I ended up with 2 pu loads of hardwood plywood for $120. After the second auction I was thinking why did I buy this. I am still using the plywood and I am thinking Dumbshitka- why the hell did you not buy more....................

Funny side note- there were all kinds of carts- the ones like home depot has for hauling wood and people bid like crazy for them. Me I bought these 2 ancient carts full of wood for 30 and 25 bucks. I bought the second for the wood on it. The new carts had had too much weight on them and would not roll- wheels and bearing were long ago shot. When I came back from first load, my son had been hauling stuff out. People were using my carts to haul their stuff out. He had sold the second cart- the wood for $115. and I had multiple people wanting second one. I still use it. I think the patent on it is 1896. I bet it would hold my truck. Auctions are great as long as you know when to stop.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 5, 2013)

There is not enough room in my shop to get these into a position to take a better picture yet. I was able to sell my Delta Midi lathe for $350 tonight to help pay for them. Now just need to sell $400 more to break even.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

